# BMX Double Clamp Stem



## MatrixFab (Jan 12, 2020)

PM with details. Thanks again!


----------



## ozzynut2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Do you have a pic of what your after? Lots of different styles.


----------



## MatrixFab (Jan 15, 2020)

This is from a Huffy Pro Thunder.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 19, 2020)

Got this one
$50 shipped


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 19, 2020)

I’ve got the 4 aluminum halves.


----------



## WhiteGrizzlyBear (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi is still available? I’m interested.


----------



## WhiteGrizzlyBear (Mar 8, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Got this one
> $50 shipped
> 
> View attachment 1126477
> ...



Hi I’m very interested in finding a double clamp stem. Is this one in the bag still available?


----------



## WhiteGrizzlyBear (Mar 8, 2021)

If it’s available. I’ll buy it for $50


----------



## WhiteGrizzlyBear (Mar 8, 2021)

ozzynut2 said:


> Do you have a pic of what your after? Lots of different styles.



Hi do you have any double clamp stems available? I’m in the market to buy.


----------



## ozzynut2 (Mar 8, 2021)

No I do not had one but it was a while ago and sold it.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 8, 2021)

I have some more for sale but they are rising as fast in price as bitcoin!
  I have CEBE double clamp stems NOS For sale for 475.00


----------

